# Houston fishing show



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Where's a good place to park? Headed over tomorrow from Louisiana. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

Went and not impressed

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## bearwhiz (Jan 30, 2011)

Tell us why?


----------



## marshrunner757 (Apr 7, 2015)

I went 4 years ago and really enjoyed it. Seemed to have much more then. Also, it should be named saltwater show. Seemed to be 90% saltwater. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

